
TSLA – Detecting “Potential” Fraud in Real-Time – Q3-2018 - selmat
https://media.licdn.com/dms/document/C4E1FAQGLSHA1070EoQ/feedshare-document-pdf-analyzed/0?e=1553331600&v=beta&t=yea57Gr_ouNci5FIcBQe7GZA8gKIFMjfHO_33FiosOE
======
fromzerotofire
so many short-sellers openly rooting for TSLA to go bankrupt because they own
puts that expire. they seem to be just as aggressive as TSLA's accounting in
trying to push the stock price down so they can cash in

